# Feeding strays/ferals



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all,

Just wondering, for those who feed strays/ferals, what do you usually feed them? Do you feed them the same as your own kitties, or? 

I ask because I feed a group of ferals in my office parking lot, and can't afford great quality food (i.e. non-supermarket brands)... but one of the kitties has bad yellow diarrhea... Thoughts highly appreciated


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Even the shoddy wet food would be inching towards the expensive side (in addition to what we already spend on pet food), so if it were me, I'd invest in a decent grain-free kibble instead.

It doesn't have to be anything fancy, just avoid the really bad stuff like BHA/BHT, dyes, flavorings, and so on.

I did that with every feral we came across. I'd love to feed wet food if I could, but honestly, I'd much rather feed kibble than a cheap wet food packed with all sorts of dangerous ingredients. (though if you can afford a decent wet food, then go for it!)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Mr. Casper gets the same food that Celia gets - NV Instinct dry and Dave's wet. But he's only one cat. I certainly wouldn't be feeding multiple cats the Instinct dry - it's expensive (at least the rabbit is). I'm with Augustine - I'd go with a decent quality dry food that you can get at the supermarket. Purina has a natural line - I don't know what their definition of natural is, but it might be decent? Or maybe you could get one cheaper food and one good quality one and mix them together?


----------



## Cleanheart (Apr 19, 2015)

I have 14 ferals that I care for and Im moving toward only dry kibble. Its so expensive to feed wet every day. I also dont like how they gouge us for the cheaply made food so it's kibble from now on.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I feed my 2 ferals dry only. I do this to decrease the risk of attracting wildlife and such.


----------

